# TKAA Tourney this weekend



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

*TKAA Croaker Tourney this weekend*

With Cory’s blessing we are having a Club Tourney. Ok here it is the first of what will be many little tourneys to prep for the big TKAA tourney. This Sunday morning, 6:30 show: 7 a.m. launch, weigh in: 1pm. Get’er done before it’s to hot! Location: Lynnhaven Inlet only. Target fish: Croaker and Croaker only. Largest fish wins! The cost lets say $10. Winnings: 50 percent to the winner and 50 percent to the TKAA. So 5 guys, 50 bucks total, you walk away with 25 dollars. The more fisherman, the larger the pot, the larger the pot the sweeter the prise! No second place, no third place, all that means is first looser, and second looser….lol. Bring the fish to the weigh in (Sorry Cory, know you don’t like that, but is croakers after all) or measure it and trust your fellow club members. We can decide that morning. Don’t have time for the big take the pic and get them film developed thing. If you don’t want the fish, cool I will take it home and eat them….. So what do you say? Let’s fish!

Weather predicted: 

Plenty of sun. 
Highs in the low 90s and lows in the mid 70s.
Wind: SSE 8 mph 
Max. Humidity: 75% 
UV Index: 10 Very High 
Sunrise: 6:19 AM ET

Tides: 

Tides for Lynnhaven Inlet, Highway bridge, east of starting with August 14, 2005. 

Su 14 High 3:50 AM 
14 Low 10:24 AM 
14 High 4:41 PM 
14 Low 11:35 PM


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Joining?*

Is there any way to join the TKAA before the meeting next week? I'd like to enter the tourney this week end.

If not...........Have a blast .....and be safe.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

J, dont have to be a member to join, just come on out and fish the tourney and join TKAA when you get to the next meeting!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*cool*

I'm in.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Bait is allowed


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm there.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I may have to pre-fish for this one....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

how bout my 3lbs croaker bait in tha freezer.....can it it be eligible?


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

No Nsearch, they can not be frozen or thawed out. They have to be freshly caught, but nice try. You goning join us?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I am hostin some P&S out of towners...we's going ta wrestle with some amberjacks @ the South Tower ,on Saturday.and I don't know if I'll be able to get up on Sunday @ 6am  

I'll try if I can


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT SECOND SHIFT 2PM 
YA KNOW.....

SOME THINK ABOUT GOD AT CHURCH AND SOME
THINK ABOUT FISHING WHEN FISHING. 
I CAN THINK ABOUT TWO DIFFERENT SUBJECTS AT TWO SEPERATE PLACES IN THE SAME DAY.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

looks like we have about 11 people signed up so far with 3 more possibles. So at least 55 dollars to the winner if all show up!


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Kq6, sorry about the time. But tried to schedule it before it got to hot. The next one will either be on a saturday or an evening, or maybe an evening during the week. Going to try and have a couple of small build up tourneys to set up for Corys big one. These are impromptue TKAA money building tourneys. I will try and make it happen for all at one time or another. Sorry if you cant make this one but hopefully then next ones date and time will suit you better.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm gonna cry. gonna take my paddle and go home.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

See you guys in the morning! Tight lines to all !


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Well, how'd it go ?? Had to work both days this weekend so I wasn't able to make it. How many showed ??


----------

